# Sifu Fung Ping Bor (Derek Fung)



## bcbernam777 (Dec 4, 2005)

I just wanted to post this thread to give honor to my Sifu, Sifu Fung. He is my Wing Chun teacher based in Sydney NSW. I partly wanted to post this also to give due recognition to Sifu, as he is probably the least known of the first generation students of Yip Man, mainly because he hasn't been out there "selling his wares" so to speak, he has simply continued in relative obscurity, and I think to a certain degree he is happy to do so.

Sifu is a very knowledgable and apt practicioner of Wing Chun, and very passionate about the Wing Chun he teaches, he is intensly passionate also about passing on WC as he was taught by Yip Man. Though is his 60's he is very powerful, and very devastating in his ability, (he can kick my butt). He continually places a heavy emphasis on hard training, being a hard trainer himself, and he is continually reminding us that the term "gung Fu" means "hard work" or "acquired skill".

Apart from being a good teacher and a skillfull martial artist, Sifu is in some respects almost like a father to me, he is very kind, and generous to his students, he is constantly concerned about our well being, and is always eager to talk about other issues beside Gung Fu. He is very patient with me when I screw up, which I do, from time to time, and he places a very large emphasis on humility, he basically says that without humility you can not learn Gung Fu properly.

My belief is that Sifu's emphasis now is to leave a legacy and pass on the skills that he has been taught, he has no interest in making money, he says "why would I want to make money, I am an old man now", its all about the Wing Chun for him, the energy the concepts, he has a big emphasis on training the energy in Wing chun as this is what gives you a solid base.

I am very blessed to be studying under such a man, and I know that not many people get this opportunity, so I take this very seriously, it is my own determination to learn all of Sifu's skill so that I can pass his legacy on to others, giving him the recognition that he so richly deserves.

To my Sifu :asian:


----------



## tshadowchaser (Dec 4, 2005)

Any chance you might have some video's of him for our library?

Or some of you for our members in motion area?

It is nice to hear a student praise his instructor and to know that the instructor cares about his students and art more than money


----------



## arnisador (Dec 4, 2005)

That's great! Is there a web site about him?


----------



## bcbernam777 (Dec 6, 2005)

tshadowchaser said:
			
		

> Any chance you might have some video's of him for our library?
> 
> Or some of you for our members in motion area?
> 
> It is nice to hear a student praise his instructor and to know that the instructor cares about his students and art more than money



Unfortunatly no I dont have any videos of him, I am producing a DVD for my students provided for them free of charge which will outline the Sui Lum Tao and some of the fundamental concepts. When this is completed I will send a copy, I am happy to provide a copy for anyone that wants one freeo of charge.



			
				arnisador said:
			
		

> That's great! Is there a web site about him?



I am in the process of setting one up, but i am looking at about 6 months before its up, when it is I will post a link.


----------



## Simon L (Feb 28, 2012)

I'm just posting this up to tell you all to steer well clear of Fung Ping Bor. I had high hopes of meeting a great teacher, a first generation master, but I was sorely disappointed. Having previously trained under Sifu Ian Protheroe, I can say that Derek Fung has nothing on him. Let me explain. I turned up on Saturday morning, Fung was not wearing a uniform, there is no bowing in, no requirement to address senior students as Sihing, and there were only 12 students training--of whom 4 were children. 
              He did not explain any of his system of wing chun to me, but rather upfront said that: "no membership, it costs $150 a month." He then let a senior student explain their particular style of wing chun--that everything comes from the stance, and that the stance was the most important part. This is garbage. In a real fight, one's stance counts for little--it is training good footwork, and muscle memory in drills that makes a good fighter. Being able to hold one's stance from a fixed position is of little use when you actually have to fight from a distance. A good martial arts school should have people throwing punches and kicks--a realistic simulation of what fighting is actually like.  I saw a lot of guys doing sticking hands--and these guys were complete newbies (they'd only been training for a couple of weeks allegedly). Sticking hands is taught after all the basics have been mastered--one does not immediately jump in and do sticking hands. One guy was 'training his apex' and another guy was doing random punches and kicks by himself--both of these things can be done by oneself.  There were no drills, no lap sau pak sau, nothing. Derek Fung spent the vast majority of his time with the four young children, instead of going around teaching everyone. 
               At the end of the session, there was no bowing in, no taking of an academy pledge--nothing. I also didn't like Derek Fung's demeanour and attitude either. He came across as a cold, money grabbing old man.
                I've now realised that this man is a complete and utter charlatan. I even doubt whether he finished the system, and if he did, he's not that good at all.  He is not accredited with the VTAA, nor is he even known in the wider Wing Chun world. Despite being a Saturday there were only 12 students--hardly the sign of a vibrant school.  These guys weren't the brightest sparks either.
                There's a reason Derek Fung is possibly the least known of the students of Yip Man--he's probably one of the greatest wing chun charlatans out there.


----------



## clfsean (Feb 28, 2012)

Sounds old school kwoon to me, not McKwoon. Hell... sounds like my teacher's school. You show up, you train, you go home. No bells, whistles, group hugs or chants. Train then leave.


----------



## geezer (Feb 28, 2012)

I have no opinion on the quality of this sifu's instruction, but it is interesting how different people respond to different class environments. Personally I like the old school "family atmosphere", training in a small group without too much emphasis on uniforms or ceremony  ...or an "academy pledge"?!? ...what the heck is that? Different strokes for different folks I guess, but either way the bottom line is whether or not the man teaches quality stuff.


----------



## Eric_H (Feb 28, 2012)

Simon L said:


> At the end of the session, there was no bowing in, *no taking of an academy pledge*--nothing. I also didn't like Derek Fung's demeanour and attitude either. He came across as a cold, money grabbing old man.



You can't be serious - you're looking for an "academy pledge?" You may have missed your calling, it came up in 1930's Germany.

Basic Kung Fu *is* stance work. It *is* the most important part of your kung fu. You can't survive energy challenge if the other guy is able to bounce you all about willy-nilly. 

You didn't like the school, you sound like you were looking for a kickboxing school anyways. Good luck finding something else.


----------



## geezer (Feb 28, 2012)

I see that "Simon L" is not a regular here, but just trolled by to revive this ancient thread and dump on this particular instructor, Derek Fung. Interestingly, Sifu Fung now has a webpage for those interested: 

http://derekfungwingchun.com.au/index.php


----------



## Flying Crane (Feb 28, 2012)

Simon L said:


> I'm just posting this up to tell you all to steer well clear of Fung Ping Bor....



From the nonsense posted here, I'd say this Simon L fellow wouldn't recognize a good kung fu teacher if said teacher bit him in the nuts.

Go back to your fantasies, sir.  Better to keep your mouth shut and let the world think you are a fool.


----------



## Nabakatsu (Feb 28, 2012)

Odd how that works, Makes me curious to check it out...


----------



## Tez3 (Feb 28, 2012)

I'm guessing that 'Simon L' Googled the name and then posted on every forum/message board he could find that mentioned the OP.
 A 7 year old thread must be one of the oldest we've had resurrected though.


----------



## jks9199 (Feb 28, 2012)

Wow...  Let's back things down a bit.  I'm seeing potential fraudbusting (a violation of the Rules), some personal attacks (another violation), and just plain rudeness.  

Let's sit back, and remember that MartialTalk is supposed to be a FRIENDLY place, before someone (like me) has to go full-on moderator and do something like issue people infractions.

Take this as a very strong, not so subtle hint...


----------



## MJS (Feb 28, 2012)

*Admin Note

Apparently the last nudge was missed.  I'll be a bit more blunt...stop with the rude posts and personal shots.  Here are the forum rules that everyone agreed to upon joining.  Read them!

If people can't follow the rules, you'll soon find your time cut short here!

MJS
MT Asst. Admin*


----------



## Josh Oakley (Feb 28, 2012)

Simon, you're getting REAL close to not understanding MJS's warning. There are two and only two threads on which to talk about charletons on: horror stories, and investigations. And even there, I STRONGLY advise you to approach with caution. 

Sent from my ADR6350 using Tapatalk


----------



## Simon L (Feb 29, 2012)

Listen mate. I didn't start the name calling, I told it how it was. Why don't you take it up with Flying Crane, who's been calling me all sorts of names? Secondly, invest in a dictionary--looks as though you can't even spell charlatan.


----------



## Dirty Dog (Feb 29, 2012)

I think that, in general, it's probably a less than wise choice to join a forum and immediately become the center of a flame war. I think that, in general, it's probably a less than wise choice to ignore the clear warning of the administration.
If you feel you have something useful to contribute, please do, but this is, as has been often mentioned, for FRIENDLY discussion. 
I mean really... FIVE posts and you're resorting to spelling flames? That would have been considered a FAIL, even way back on alt.flame...


----------



## MaikuB (Feb 29, 2012)

Maybe he teaches his students the applications privately or something because from what I remember when I checked it out,
the room that the class was being taught in was pretty small so can't really practice on the pads too.

The previous place he use to teach at was somewhere  in Surry Hills so that could've been bigger and allowed more different kinds of training.
Perhaps he's had to adjust what is taught to go with the space available and the students there have probably been with him a long time already
that it's fine for them to do whatever it is they do now.


----------



## MJS (Feb 29, 2012)

Thread closed for a short time while I do some clean up.  It will be reopened very soon.


----------



## MJS (Feb 29, 2012)

Ok, you'll notice some posts are gone from this thread.  They've been moved here.  That new thread is set up for the discussion of stance work.  Please keep all talk on stances to that thread.  I'm reopening this thread.  Its quite old and was revived after 7yrs.  If you choose to resume discussion here, please keep it civil, and on topic.  If you're going to start bashing, then we'll have to start handing out ICs.

MJS
MT Asst. Admin


----------



## chisau (Mar 10, 2012)

Simon.
From the unique perspective of actually having been at this class on the day of your visit (and as most people reading your comments here may also suspect) I would at best estimate your wing chun training skill level to consist of maybe watching a DVD release of Ip Man 1.
Also, given your high opinion of yourself why did you not simply pick one of the more senior guys to show your obviously superior skills so we could have been in awe of your 20 years martial skill set? 
Why? I think we both know the answer to that one.

Having personally done many years of Wing Chun prior to training here, I can say without any doubt that Sifu knows the full system.
This is authentic family style taught Wing Chun, provided with the students best interest in mind. Which is frankly why I choose to do it. 

Unfortunately for you it is not a watered down or modified Mc Chun to which you are probably best suited.
Anyhow, I do wish you well as you progress to watching Ip Man 2.


----------



## wtxs (Mar 12, 2012)

chisau said:


> Simon.
> From the unique perspective of actually having been at this class on the day of your visit (and as most people reading your comments here may also suspect) I would at best estimate your wing chun training skill level to consist of maybe watching a DVD release of Ip Man 1.
> Also, given your high opinion of yourself why did you not simply pick one of the more senior guys to show your obviously superior skills so we could have been in awe of your 20 years martial skill set?
> Why? I think we both know the answer to that one.
> ...



An big welcome to the forum, I like you already, hope you stick around.:highfive:


----------

